# My ultimate Vampire Counts Lord



## KOGWAR (Apr 19, 2008)

This is what I would give my vampire lord if I want him to be one man army:
-zombie dragon
-frost blade
-red thirst
-avatar of death
-dark acolyte

...and an extra magic level.

Moved and edited for ease of understanding - squeek


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

well i dont know much about VC's but you really need to spell check before you post again buddy.

Looks strong, but it'd also be outrageously expensive, and i don't think anyone wants to spend that much on a general thats going to run ahead of the whole army and distribute leadership to no one, then get killed by bolt throwers.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bretonnians have the perfect counter for that. Grail Knights. Or - Lord with the Magic Item that means you only take one wound per turn.

Means you've spent 800 odd points, on something that'll take 3-5 turns to kill.

Nice job .


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Chaos Lord, MoK, Runeshield, Axe of Khorne, Jugger. Over four hundred points cheaper (assuming Vaz's figure is accurate), and will more than likely absolutely krump your kitted-out Vampire, unless I've missed something obvious.

Now, if you put him on a Nightmare, you might be on to something. Wouldn't help any v. the aforementioned Lord, but it'd be a damn sight cheaper and wouldn't get blown to smithereens on the first turn by anything fielding artillery.


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

Vampire lord 
+1 magic level 
Infinite hatred 
Red fury 
Beguile 
Talisman of lynci 
The flayed hauberk 
Sword of might 
Wrist bands of black gold 

my uber vamp


----------



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

iv said it once, ill say it again the ultimate combat lord is of course = 

vampire lord lvl 3, 
+magic level 
walking death 
avatar of death
red fury 
dreadlance 
crown of the damned 
abyssal terror 
= 585p

he flies around on a big hunk of terror causing beast that is no slouch in combat itself. it also get frenzy cause its rider has it and has a static CC bonus, sure he might get stupid but thats not realistic with a LD of 10. plus frenzy will mostly take care of it all anyway. moving at 10 inches can still get you in combat. his attacks hit automatic so no need for infinite hatred and due to frenzy he gets 10 str7 attacks that always hit. just lovely...  coupled with the armour of avatar of death and the fact hes on a large mount will get him the 2+ (or is it 3+? not sure) armour save he needs and with a 3+ ward save crumbling will do almost nothing to this guy.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

3+ Armour. IIRC, Monstrous doesn't increase your armour.

And I don't think you can fly, if you are stupid, so you use your base move/2, if struck stupid. But then again, that rarely happens.

Edit - I'm in loooveee with that one.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally from experience have found that if you toss a lord on a dragon don't waste any extra points on making him a better wizard. He will get into combat and every point needs to be well spent


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

A lord on dragon works best with the dread lance and red fury, dishing out 4 S7 hits with no risk of missing, then extra attacks for the wounds. In a recent legendary battle he was killing 7 and the dragon 2 or 3, winning combats by 9 - 2 sends most enemies packing.


----------

